
An old-school reply to an advertiser’s retro threat - prawn
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/b57fee24-cb3c-11e5-be0b-b7ece4e953a0.html
======
empressplay
HP released the letter [1] in the hopes that it would make them look better,
but the threat is still at the end of it. Not sure how that makes anything
better.

[1] [http://www.prweek.com/article/1382556/hewlett-packard-
enterp...](http://www.prweek.com/article/1382556/hewlett-packard-enterprise-
releases-letter-sent-ft-journalist-dispute-ad-threat-claim)

~~~
kwhitefoot
It just confirms Kellaway's point that the editorial side of a newspaper is
supposed to be independent of the advertising. If we wanted advertising
disguised as journalism or editorial decisions taken by the advertisers we
could read a trade magazine.

------
Ayaz
As recently as two days ago I finished reading Porter Erisman's "Alibaba's
World" in which he described his and Alibaba's run in with both Meg Whitman
and Henry Gomez, who were then working on eBay China. What I read Erisman
describe as his bitter experiences with Gomez then, and I read described in
the article today, came as no surprise to me really.

